
Ask HN: Which Bookmarking software do you use? - julientm
Since HN, has the feature to submit via bookmarklet,let&#x27;s hear how you all manage your bookmarks and history? 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;bookmarklet.html<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;del.icio.us&#x2F; is now deactivated for new users. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;VFWtH_3749o<p>What are some good bookmarking providers?
======
navs
Email to myself with a tag: [bookmark]

Example:

Subject: [bookmark] Some cool link that I found online Body: URL + some notes
on what makes this worth bookmarking.

Sometimes I find a link to a product but I don't care about the product, I
care about the landing page design so I add notes specifically about the
design.

If I want to revisit previous links related to design I'll do a search in my
inbox for the [bookmark] tag + any specific words I'm likely to have used
concerning design.

It's not an instantaneous process but that means I don't bookmark everything I
see. I'm picky.

------
darekkay
I'm using a mix of browser bookmarks (everything that I'm using daily + a
bookmark "inbox" folder) and StaticMarks [1], a tool I have written to manage
all my long-term bookmarks. I store the bookmarks in yaml files within a git
repository, which automatically generates the web app on every push. I've
added the app as a browser search engine, so I just need to type "sm <query>"
in my browser bar to search for a specific bookmark.

Other people prefer just putting thousands of links into one place and tagging
them instead (like Pinboard).

[1] [https://darekkay.com/static-marks/](https://darekkay.com/static-marks/)

------
0x54MUR41
I use Reminiscence [0], self-hosted bookmark and archive manager. I chose this
software because it's open source, easy to install, and self-hosted. It works
like other bookmarking software, but it has automatic tagging and
summarization which is plus.

When I bookmark a link from the internet, I just submit the link. Reminiscence
will crawl the link later (asynchronous communication). You can also use
browser to bookmark. Currently, browser extension is available for Firefox
(experimental not official).

This software has been discussed on HN [1] a few months ago.

[0]: [https://github.com/kanishka-
linux/reminiscence](https://github.com/kanishka-linux/reminiscence)

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17942032](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17942032)

------
skinnymuch
No mention that Pinboard archiving has been flakey for a while. As well as the
service in general? Lots of bookmarked links with random status code issues.
When the sites are fine.

I have 20K+ bookmarks and bookmark a decent amount so maybe the worts appear
more for me.

~~~
idlewords
This should be fixed as of early March. If it's not, and you still see issues,
please drop me a line at support@pinboard.in.

------
AKhoo
I've found that I don't bookmark for the sake of bookmarking -- What I'm
really trying to do is to build a knowledge bank on something; like a blog
post formed by snippets of articles I've found over time.

Realizing this, I now have a bunch of documents related to topics of interest.
Whenever I come across a site of interest, I'll add to the relevant document.
I haven't quite figured out the right software to manage those documents.
Right now, I use Asana a lot in my personal life so those documents are Asana
tasks.

Weird or what?

~~~
return0
you might want to check out [https://pinplz.com/](https://pinplz.com/) , which
has a blog-like view. Select some text, click on the bookmarklet and your
bookmark is auto-added along with the snippet. It also saves the referrer (if
available) which comes handy when trying to figure out where you found that
page.

------
cabalamat
I mostly use the Mozilla Bookmarks menu. For anythink more complicated, and
notes on programming i use my CatWiki wiki software, see
[https://github.com/cabalamat/catwiki](https://github.com/cabalamat/catwiki)

------
kentms
I use Pocket (getpocket.com). I can access my bookmarks from anywhere.

------
stevekemp
I store my bookmarks as a flat file, under revision control. That way I can
sync to multiple (desktop) systems.

There's a bit of javascript magic to allow tag-views, filtering, or even
showing 20 random bookmarks:

[https://github.com/skx/bookmarks.public](https://github.com/skx/bookmarks.public)

------
rasikjain
I have used few different bookmarking tools including delicious, pocket etc
and gave up on those after a while. I use Chrome as my default browser and I
am comfortable using Chrome Bookmarks. My bookmarks are synced across all
devices.

When bookmarking, I try to add #tags to the title field and it helps in
finding the information quickly.

e.g #Careers #Profile #AskHN #ReadLater

------
memset
I created [https://www.homepagr.com](https://www.homepagr.com)

It is meant to replace the "new tab" page in the browser.

Nobody seems to feel it's worth $1/month, but myself and my wife use it and we
open scores is tabs a day.

(If anyone has suggestions to make this more interesting it profitable then
I'm all ears!)

~~~
frosted-flakes
What does Homepagr offer over the browser's native bookmarks and the ever-
present bookmark bar? It's not obvious from the website, and there's not even
a registration link. I figured out that the "login" input emails me a magic
link, but most people wouldn't.

Also, it's not responsive, so works rather poorly on mobile, and doesn't look
very appealing.

Despite my critique, I love the idea, but I think it needs more polish and
functionality before people are willing to pay for it.

------
gvand
I'm using chrome bookmarks but i've collected over the years/decades more than
10k links (well categorized, can't say if this is a lot or not) making them a
bit hard to search/use. I wonder what is the average size of the collection of
those who use one of these online services.

------
bennesvig
Big fan of [https://pinboard.in](https://pinboard.in)

~~~
kasey_junk
It’s not close, this is the right answer.

------
superflit
For all note taking, rss reading and bookmarking AND webarchiving:

DevonThink Pro. ->
[https://www.devontechnologies.com/apps/devonthink](https://www.devontechnologies.com/apps/devonthink)

------
return0
[https://pinplz.com](https://pinplz.com)

------
deathtrader666
I just clip the webpage using Evernote's Web Clipper addon for Chrome. I can
save this to a particular notebook and also tag it.

This way I get to have an offline copy of all my bookmarks, fully searchable!

~~~
deathtrader666
I forgot to add --- the biggest benefit for me is I continue to have a copy of
the webpage exactly as I see it, and the copy will remain with me even if the
original page goes 404.

------
__d
[https://larder.io](https://larder.io)

The dev team are very open about their business, the roadmap, etc, and the
personal touch on support is great.

~~~
skinnymuch
Do you use Larder for everything?

~~~
__d
I have a lifetime subscription to Pinboard. But ... it irritates me sometimes,
and so I tried a Larder trial for 3 months.

In the end, I went back to Pinboard. Not that there was really anything really
wrong with Larder, and I liked the GitHub stars integration, but ... it wasn't
enough to switch.

I had only one issue: it didn't cope with tags that weren't URL-safe (eg. I
had a bunch of stuff tagged with 'c++' in Pinboard, and it couldn't import
them until I munged my import file to change it to 'cxx').

------
NicoJuicy
[http://handlr.sapico.me](http://handlr.sapico.me) ( self made) and has a
personal mode ( that needs some performance improvements)

------
pradpk
I create a page in Microsoft Onenote and add the name hyperlinked and export
it as PDF or Single File Web Page. I just open this page in any browser.

------
tmaly
I use a combination of google bookmarks and the HN favorite but I find its
hard to find stuff later on.

I have a few ideas on how I would improve it.

------
asselinpaul
[https://www.are.na](https://www.are.na)

------
overcode
Any arguments against storing your bookmarks in your browser of choice?

------
x0x0
pinboard.in

well worth the $25/year.

------
Foober223
A text file. Viewed in Emacs with goto-address-mode.

------
1e10
Http://www.curabase.com

------
dewey
Pinboard and it’s bookmarklet

------
sepisoad
xBrowserSync, I use it everywhere in chrome at home and office, and on my
mobile

------
vkaku
Firefox

~~~
lukaszkups
exactly, have folders for each type of bookmark I'm interested in and
categorize them

------
elamje
Pocket is pretty legit.

